# Anesthesia for vaginal delivery turned cesarean by 2 anesthesiologists



## amcaloon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a scenario where a patient went in, dx: normal pregnancy; procedure: vaginal delivery/ labor epidural by an anesthesiologist from 12:43-23:31 (times given on the charge sheet). An emergency occurs and decision for cesarean is made, dx: non-reassuring fetal heart rate; procedure: emergency cesarean section by a different anesthesiologist from 22:35-01:30. 

My dilemma is do I code 01967 with a diagnosis of 650. for the first charge and an 01967/01968 with a dx of 659.71, V27.0 for the second charge? Is it possible to charge a 01967 two times for one delivery session (01968 is an add-on so I'm getting hung up on this)? Or, would the charge come from the anesthesiologist with the most time invested into the delivery? Would that doctor receive the reimbursement?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as I am new to this specialty and can use all the information I can get. Thank you.


----------



## alknud12 (May 9, 2012)

What we have tried to do is set up a separate code as the 01967A to differentiate between the two.  Then you would actually be reporting 3 codes.  However, we aren't getting paid for all the OB Anesthesia. This is actually a question I am going to post today to see what kind of help we can get.  

Thanks, 
Amy Knudsen 
Anesthesia coding help at a Children's Hospital


----------

